# Goodbye Twinkle 10/2009 - 2/18/2011



## bcfromva

My sweet rat Twinkle passed away today after weeks battling respiratory problems. Twinkle, so-named for the "star" on her forehead, was the best rat I have ever known. She was my only rat that truly accepted me as a member of the pack, grooming me and curling up to sleep on me -- like I was a giant rat myself. 

Twinkle loved her wheel. She ran on it endlessly. For literally hours at a time I could hear it squeaking away in the wee hours of the morning; it would make me smile as I thought "there goes Twinkle again." Her affection for the wheel led to her nickname, "Twinkletoes." 

She'd been battling serious respiratory problems for a few weeks; spending her time sitting in her hammock in a particular position to aid her breathing, sides heaving constantly. Despite that, she'd still greet me at the door to her cage, often (somehow) balancing herself on the half-a-millimeter thick edge of the metal pan in the Ferret Nation cage so I would know she wanted to be held. It was heartbreaking to watch her climb into her wheel, takes one or two steps, and then have to stop because she had no breath. She wanted to run so badly. She was a fighter and I vowed that I'd do whatever I had to if it would help her. I told the veterinarian "pretend I'm a millionaire, what can I do for her?"

I spent the last week hand-feeding her food and medicine, but today's trip to the vet's revealed she had only about 10% of her normal lung capacity remaining, every breath was a struggle. After extensive consultation with two veterinarians, it was clear that she was not going to recover, and the decision was made to per her to sleep. She spent her last few minutes in my arms, where she licked my fingers one last time.

I'd made so many trips to the vet's recently that all the techs know about Twinkle and I. Twinkle won them over as well and there wasn't a dry eye in the room when I left with her.

I buried her in my backyard -- with her wheel, so she could run for all eternity. Words can't express how much I'll miss you, Twinkletoes.









Twinkle's first visit to the vet's.









In better times, Twinkle grooming my hand.


----------



## Kinsey

Aww, poor darling Twinkle. We were all rooting for her, and I'm so sorry she had to go. It sounds like you made the best choice, and she was happy in her last moments. She was a really beautiful rat. RIP little girl.


----------



## HuncaMunca

Her story really broke my heart, she was a beautiful little girl. It's so sad seeing them fight so hard. It's wonderful how much you loved her and comforted her, and I thought it was very fitting that you buried her wheel with her.

Rest in Peace Twinkle.


----------



## Alethea

Aww peaceful little Twinkle.
I am sorry to hear that she lost her battle with the infection. 
I am sure she fought hard for you, like you fought hard for her. 
May her gentle soul be whisked to the rainbow bridge via her wheel. 
_Run free, Twinkle, forever and always._​


----------



## bcfromva

Thank you for the kind words, everyone.

I haven't been able to clean out her cage yet. I can't even look into it because it's filled with all her toys and the crazy things I put together to help her get around and eat once she became ill. I avoid even looking in that direction.

I will never understand why these wonderful little critters have such short life spans. I have only one rat left, Jack, who I got to be a companion for Twinkle after her sisters passed. They never met because she fell ill while he was still in quarantine. I'll get some friends for Jack, but I think he and Twinkle would have been great buddies.


----------



## Kinsey

Perhaps they have such short time with us because they're simply so special that humanity doesn't deserve to have them for any longer than that. They teach us things, in the time they're here, and even when they die. They're so innocent and good with all the love they give us, and even when they're suffering, they somehow find a way to lick our fingers and make us smile past the tears. You loved her very much, and she knew that, and she'll wait for you.

Give Jack lots of hugs for me, and I'm glad you have him to comfort you.


----------



## Alethea

Aww that makes me sad, because I finally got Cheech's cage out of the room, leaving it there for a few days after his passing. I just couldn't bring myself to remove the last cage for the boys and just feeling everything flash back when I went near the cage *sighs* Now it sits empty out in the garage :[


----------



## monsterkidd

So sorry to hear


----------



## noMoreFaith

Heartbreaking


----------

